# PCA Church in Seattle Area?



## Romans922 (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good PCA church in the Seattle area? Looking at the PCA website they all look emergent or seeker sensitive (which makes me very angry).


----------



## ADKing (Feb 16, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a good church to attend in the Seattle area, I would suggest the Free Reformed Church of Bellevue, WA. http://www.frcna.org/bellevue/


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 16, 2007)

I second the Free Reformed Church there. I was a member there for a couple years. There are also several OPC churches in the suburbs. The PCA churches there do tend to be more contemporary in their worship. There is also an RPCNA church in Seattle. And three good Reformed Baptist churches close by.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, that does seem to be the slant that's prevalent in the PCAs in Seattle. As far as I know, the one in Issaquah is pretty good . . . but that's a bit of a drive. (Though I do have friends who make that trek every week . . . personally, I've kept going to the OPC in the suburbs that I went to before I moved to the actual city).


----------

